# Feedback on txswitch



## SuperNintendog (Feb 20, 2019)

I tried since Sunday to learn all about and try every method available to get homebrew and backup my NSPs.  I finally took the dive today and bought SX OS from TX.  Not directly of course, but from their trusted resellers.  I went to txswitch on the web and they have online chat support, got me my license code within just a couple of minutes.  I haven't tried them before today, but I'm very satisfied with how they treat their customers, the fast responses, and the fact that you can literally chat with someone through the entire process of ordering.  I hope I am not going against forum rules, just thought I would share since I'm in the US and it's tough to find legit reputable sites to order things from of this nature.  Check them out!  Thanks!  (in advance, no I don't work there, just a happy guy)

*Edit:  *I have updated to OFW 6.2.0 with exFAT enabled using ChoiDujourNX.  I have formatted my sdxc 128gb card to exFAT and am currently copying my sd backup I made prior to doing so.  I am going to try to put my .xci files directly onto the root of the sd card now that it can handle more than 4gb at a time, and also the games should run since my OFW is "up to date" for them to run.  I may have had more than one singular issue just trying to run those .xci files.  I will update with results sometime today when I get it all figured out.  Thanks for the suggestions and help.  Any other words of advice, please drop them in the comments section.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 20, 2019)

If one's goal is to install NSP files, there is no reason to buy SX OS. You can use free CFW to do that.


----------



## midstor (Feb 20, 2019)

yep its pretty good


----------



## HookedBehemoth (Feb 20, 2019)

Wrong forum


----------



## midstor (Feb 20, 2019)

HookedBehemoth said:


> Wrong forum


Not really. It has to do with a SOFTWARE. whatever though, haha!


----------



## HookedBehemoth (Feb 20, 2019)

midstor said:


> Not really. It has to do with a SOFTWARE. whatever though, haha!



He is talking about a CFW...


----------



## midstor (Feb 20, 2019)

HookedBehemoth said:


> He is talking about a CFW...


u right, my bad 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Costello said:


> I have moved your thread to the Online Stores section and renamed it.
> 
> To be honest your thread looks very much like a sneaky advert. But since there are no links we'll allow it, for discussions sake.


lol i dont see how this can be an advertising, thats like saying any review or feedback is actually an advert... No offence but I don't think u are correct.


----------



## Costello (Feb 20, 2019)

I have moved your thread to the Online Stores section and renamed it.

To be honest your thread looks very much like a sneaky advert. But since there are no links we'll allow it, for discussions sake.


----------



## SuperNintendog (Feb 20, 2019)

Lacius said:


> If one's goal is to install NSP files, there is no reason to buy SX OS. You can use free CFW to do that.


If you've spent 3 days of your free time (after work) tearing your hair out with errors converting XCI to NSP with 0 good results, or trying to recombine split XCI files to use n1dus on the switch on a fat32, then trust me, it's worth it.  It at least has the ability to read the split files without the need to recombine them.  Just makes life easier for those who don't have a lot of time to fart with the alternatives.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HookedBehemoth said:


> Wrong forum


Sorry, new phone who dis?
-I mean I'm new here lol sorry for posting in the wrong forum area


----------



## linuxares (Feb 20, 2019)

SuperNintendog said:


> If you've spent 3 days of your free time (after work) tearing your hair out with errors converting XCI to NSP with 0 good results, or trying to recombine split XCI files to use n1dus on the switch on a fat32, then trust me, it's worth it.  It at least has the ability to read the split files without the need to recombine them.  Just makes life easier for those who don't have a lot of time to fart with the alternatives.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


that's odd, I use XCI to NSP fine on Linux with Wine even. And I dumped the needed key files with lockpick. Well whatever works for you. Anyway back on topic


----------



## HookedBehemoth (Feb 20, 2019)

SuperNintendog said:


> If you've spent 3 days of your free time (after work) tearing your hair out with errors converting XCI to NSP with 0 good results, or trying to recombine split XCI files to use n1dus on the switch on a fat32, then trust me, it's worth it.  It at least has the ability to read the split files without the need to recombine them.  Just makes life easier for those who don't have a lot of time to fart with the alternatives.



You can use Goldleaf or Tinfoil (normal or DZ) to install over USB.
You can also just get the NSPs or use ZeroTwoXCI to install XCIs.

The only pro is the overlay.

With Atmosphère you can do much more and the N64 emulator does not work with TXs offering.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 20, 2019)

SuperNintendog said:


> If you've spent 3 days of your free time (after work) tearing your hair out with errors converting XCI to NSP with 0 good results, or trying to recombine split XCI files to use n1dus on the switch on a fat32, then trust me, it's worth it.  It at least has the ability to read the split files without the need to recombine them.  Just makes life easier for those who don't have a lot of time to fart with the alternatives.


You may have jumped the gun, because it's actually very easy to install NSP files without SX OS.


----------



## SuperNintendog (Feb 20, 2019)

linuxares said:


> that's odd, I use XCI to NSP fine on Linux with Wine even. And I dumped the needed key files with lockpick. Well whatever works for you. Anyway back on topic


Could be the issue-Windows 10 Pro here.  Crashing on all conversion softwares I've tried, or errors that keys don't match even though I followed the multiple tutorials I've seen that all basically say to use lockpick and take the prod.keys and rename to keys.bin.  Wasn't working man.  I basically started from scratch and ever since I "started over" with SX OS life has become way easier and straight forward.  Not trying to push anyone away from trying the alternatives out there, just in my case, waaaaay easier to use in the long run.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HookedBehemoth said:


> You can use Goldleaf or Tinfoil (normal or DZ) to install over USB.
> You can also just get the NSPs or use ZeroTwoXCI to install XCIs.
> 
> The only pro is the overlay.
> ...


Can I have Atmosphere and SX OS?  That's what I started with, but there is so much scattered info and conflicting info out there that I said Eff it and bought the license for SX OS


----------



## HookedBehemoth (Feb 20, 2019)

You can use them both but not at the same time. You need sigpatches to use your installed games on Atmosphère. Kosmos includes them already.


----------



## SuperNintendog (Feb 20, 2019)

Lacius said:


> You may have jumped the gun, because it's actually very easy to install NSP files without SX OS.


Only if you've been following the scene since day 1 lol.  I just got my switch out of pawn.  Left it in there on 3.0.2 when it was new, and I have been struggling since Sunday to get this going.  Too late, I got the license now lol no looking back-not active yet, doing a 2nd full dump of the nand on a fresh SD.  That's the other thing...It's an SDXC 128gb so I had to format it as FAT32 to get it to show in the Switch.  I know there is a method out there to make it exFAT compatible, but that's a whole different battle of pros and cons...That's also what made me just get the license is that it can read split files.  I'm just tired from researching and trying and failing to find out what works for me and my setup and what doesn't.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HookedBehemoth said:


> You can use them both but not at the same time. You need sigpatches to use your installed games on Atmosphère. Kosmos includes them already.


I got Kosmos-that's what I was following but ran into a wall with XCI to NSP and trying to fit a 15gb file onto my sd as FAT32.  I feel like I tried everything...I guess I'm not as smart as I used to be back when PSP and 360 were the big scene lol


----------



## Lacius (Feb 20, 2019)

SuperNintendog said:


> Only if you've been following the scene since day 1 lol.  I just got my switch out of pawn.  Left it in there on 3.0.2 when it was new, and I have been struggling since Sunday to get this going.  Too late, I got the license now lol no looking back-not active yet, doing a 2nd full dump of the nand on a fresh SD.  That's the other thing...It's an SDXC 128gb so I had to format it as FAT32 to get it to show in the Switch.  I know there is a method out there to make it exFAT compatible, but that's a whole different battle of pros and cons...That's also what made me just get the license is that it can read split files.  I'm just tired from researching and trying and failing to find out what works for me and my setup and what doesn't.


Based on what I'm hearing, SX OS never actually solved the problem of installing NSP files. You just shifted to XCI files.



SuperNintendog said:


> I got Kosmos-that's what I was following but ran into a wall with XCI to NSP and trying to fit a 15gb file onto my sd as FAT32.  I feel like I tried everything...I guess I'm not as smart as I used to be back when PSP and 360 were the big scene lol


You could have used the homebrew application ChoiDujourNX to simply install the exFAT update.


----------



## SuperNintendog (Feb 20, 2019)

Lacius said:


> Based on what I'm hearing, SX OS never actually solved the problem of installing NSP files. You just shifted to XCI files.
> 
> 
> You could have used the homebrew application ChoiDujourNX to simply install the exFAT update.


I'm probably still going to need to do that.  4gb limitations suck...


----------



## Lacius (Feb 20, 2019)

SuperNintendog said:


> I'm probably still going to need to do that.  4gb limitations suck...


You might want to sell that license then.


----------



## SuperNintendog (Feb 20, 2019)

Lacius said:


> You might want to sell that license then.


But they claim I can just use an external hdd, I have a usb c to female usb a adapter, hoping that it all falls into place.  Wouldn't that just bypass the issue (for home use anyway)?


----------



## Milenko (Feb 20, 2019)

Nsp splitter works fine, I never went back to exfat after that


----------



## Lacius (Feb 20, 2019)

SuperNintendog said:


> But they claim I can just use an external hdd, I have a usb c to female usb a adapter, hoping that it all falls into place.  Wouldn't that just bypass the issue (for home use anyway)?


Ignoring an issue doesn't solve an issue.


----------



## SuperNintendog (Feb 20, 2019)

Milenko said:


> Nsp splitter works fine, I never went back to exfat after that


I can't even get my XCI to NSP, so I appreciate the suggestion, but I'm just exhausted from all the different try this and fail and try that and fail.  Frustration for days lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lacius said:


> Ignoring an issue doesn't solve an issue.


True, but I never take it out of the house and don't really have a need for it if I can just use an external hdd.  But then does the External HDD have to be exFAT?  LMAO I'm so conflicted!


----------



## midstor (Feb 20, 2019)

HookedBehemoth said:


> You can use Goldleaf or Tinfoil (normal or DZ) to install over USB.
> You can also just get the NSPs or use ZeroTwoXCI to install XCIs.
> 
> The only pro is the overlay.
> ...


n64 does work LOL it runs perfect :/ I don't know what your talking about.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lacius said:


> You might want to sell that license then.


that has nothing to do with it, why are people so blind LMFAO


----------



## SuperNintendog (Feb 20, 2019)

I can't run ssb...Still.  It shows up but tells me "game card could not be read" what in the actual frustration do I need to do?  I feel like such a noob...I suppose I am to the switch.  Other consoles?  Easy breezy, but this has me questioning everything.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 20, 2019)

SuperNintendog said:


> I can't run ssb...Still.  It shows up but tells me "game card could not be read" what in the actual frustration do I need to do?  I feel like such a noob...I suppose I am to the switch.  Other consoles?  Easy breezy, but this has me questioning everything.


Bad xci file?


----------



## SuperNintendog (Feb 20, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Bad xci file?


Maybe bad xci split-Stupid question:  Do I have to install it somehow or can I just run it as it appears in my menu of installed games?  I tried to run it and it gave me that error.  Only installers I seem to have in the package are for NSP and I can't find the exact info to my situation that's relevant as I'm on 3.0.2 and just started modding on this/learning about it 3 days ago

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Unrelated comment:  FTP transfer is taking waaaaaaaaay too long even with fast net speeds.  Install over USB with XCI to FAT32?  Is this a thing?


----------



## shado9573 (Feb 20, 2019)

Reasons to use TX switch are:
XCI loading from External Devices.
EmuNAND.

Reasons not to use TX switch are:
Free better CFW options out there like Kosmos.
Can rely mostly on 3rd party stuff to use with atmosphere/Kosmos rather than SX OS.
ITS FREE BECAUSE WHY THE HELL NOT.
More open source

and im an SX OS user myself and I can see the negatives as well as positives in using it.
I also use atmosphere/Kosmos CFW on SysNAND since I will backup and restore it or create clean NAND.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 20, 2019)

SuperNintendog said:


> Maybe bad xci split-Stupid question:  Do I have to install it somehow or can I just run it as it appears in my menu of installed games?  I tried to run it and it gave me that error.  Only installers I seem to have in the package are for NSP and I can't find the exact info to my situation that's relevant as I'm on 3.0.2 and just started modding on this/learning about it 3 days ago
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Unrelated comment:  FTP transfer is taking waaaaaaaaay too long even with fast net speeds.  Install over USB with XCI to FAT32?  Is this a thing?


Okey let me break down to you.

If you got a NSP file
1) Download Fluffy
2) Run either Tinfoil or Goldleaf
3) Follow instructions how to transfer the NSP files

If you got a XCI file
1) Download nxmtp
2) Transfer it over to a folder that SXOS can read


Both these options use USB for a heck of a lot faster transfer rate.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 20, 2019)

midstor said:


> that has nothing to do with it, why are people so blind LMFAO


OP's original issue was caused by FAT32 limitations, and he said he's probably going to have to move to exFAT regardless of whether or not he has SX OS. That means SX OS didn't solve his problem, and it might be worth selling the SX OS license.


----------



## SuperNintendog (Feb 20, 2019)

Lacius said:


> OP's original issue was caused by FAT32 limitations, and he said he's probably going to have to move to exFAT regardless of whether or not he has SX OS. That means SX OS didn't solve his problem, and it might be worth selling the SX OS license.


Nah, I'm just going to use an external flash drive as exFAT to install over USB to the FAT32 card using the dock.  If that makes sense.  Trying it today.  Once I find what works for my setup, then I'll be good to go.  So far, I can see software, but can't run it.  I get errors "game cartdridge cannot be read" or whatever.  So I'm diving deeper into the rabbit hole.  Split XCI files seem to be a no go.  I'm going to try with a different XCI today since I'm snowed in from work.


----------



## SuperNintendog (Feb 20, 2019)

SuperNintendog said:


> I tried since Sunday to learn all about and try every method available to get homebrew and backup my NSPs.  I finally took the dive today and bought SX OS from TX.  Not directly of course, but from their trusted resellers.  I went to txswitch on the web and they have online chat support, got me my license code within just a couple of minutes.  I haven't tried them before today, but I'm very satisfied with how they treat their customers, the fast responses, and the fact that you can literally chat with someone through the entire process of ordering.  I hope I am not going against forum rules, just thought I would share since I'm in the US and it's tough to find legit reputable sites to order things from of this nature.  Check them out!  Thanks!  (in advance, no I don't work there, just a happy guy)
> 
> *Edit:  *I have updated to OFW 6.2.0 with exFAT enabled using ChoiDujourNX.  I have formatted my sdxc 128gb card to exFAT and am currently copying my sd backup I made prior to doing so.  I am going to try to put my .xci files directly onto the root of the sd card now that it can handle more than 4gb at a time, and also the games should run since my OFW is "up to date" for them to run.  I may have had more than one singular issue just trying to run those .xci files.  I will update with results sometime today when I get it all figured out.  Thanks for the suggestions and help.  Any other words of advice, please drop them in the comments section.



*UPDATE:*  So there was definitely more than one issue.  Issue one is I was using OFW 3.0.2 and that isn't compatible with newer XCI files (AFAIK).  Using ChoiDujourNX I updated to 6.2.0 and also took the opportunity to install exFAT support along with the OFW.  Now I'm not limited to 4gb files, so I can cross off ever having to use split files (they never worked for me).  I now can put .XCI and .NSP updates directly into the root of my sd card without limitations and they all appear in the SX OS menu.  I am currently installing updates and next will be the .XCI files themselves.  I have finally got control of this situation and I hope my information posted will help others that have had similar issues.


----------



## larrypretty (Feb 25, 2019)

It has nothing to do with the site you mention, no feedback


----------



## matias3ds (Nov 20, 2019)

Lock kip , skipfile , the tnz has a wrong Heather on bla blah , Lazy me I know . But I prefer Sxos , is much easier


----------

